# My tanks



## Carlos68 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi again people. Since they were asked for, I thought I might post a couple of pics of my tanks and tank room. Enjoy.

Cheers,
Carl
Ninty Planted community









72 Hexagon Planted Discus 









46 bowfront planted(angel breeding)









33 hexagon (TBA)









FishRoom


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice variety of tanks that you have. They look healthy and clean, nice! I'm looking forward to the day when I can have a fish room.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow that's a lot of tanks. Fish room! I'm jealous...Even though I'm not a fan of hexagonal tanks, my favorite is the 72 gallon Hex tank, followed by the 46 bowfront. 

How's the angel breeding coming along? I've heard that it can be rather difficult to breed them sometimes.

-John N.


----------



## Carlos68 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone for such kind words. I just realized my pics are not all there... LOL....my own fault, I am using a new widescreen monitor and forgot the pics wont be the same size...my bad. Sorry. Stay tuned for updated full pics. 

My angels, smokey veils, are breeding nicely, so far I have had three clutches laid.. and we have tried to raise one batch at a local school. It was a test to see if they could. Well, they did, however some cruel hearted twit decided to add soap to the tank with the fry.... 

As for the hex tanks, I have always had a soft spot for a hex tank...and when I got my big boy.. I was floored, its bigger then it looks..LOL... its huge. However, I would not every give it up. Sure, its a bit harder to aquascape.... and there are a few more things to realize... with such a deep tank, but once you learn.. your laughing. My pics do not do it justice... the wood is laid so it creates a huge natural cave with wood and plants for my four discus to hide in when they wish to . I will try to take a few more detailed pics. 


Cheers,

Carl


----------



## Carlos68 (Jun 18, 2006)

As promiced, same pics, but resized and complete..Ihope..


----------

